# 2004 VW R32 ESP light won't go out



## 15973 (Jun 16, 2007)

2 weeks ago just for giggles I let our R32 roll down our inclined driveway, turned key on, and started car in 2nd gear by releasing clutch. Now the ESP light is lit all the time and uneffected by pushing dash button. Suggestions to get ESP functioning again?
Thank you!


----------



## 15973 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2004 VW R32 ESP light won't go out (15973)*

PS. No error codes!
Thx again!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: 2004 VW R32 ESP light won't go out (15973)*

there is a steering angle test that may need to be performed. In an empty parking lot apply the brakes and hold them for a sec then drive over 15km/h and under 30km/h and turn the wheel hard left then hard right. this may reset the esp steering angle. worth a shot.


----------



## 15973 (Jun 16, 2007)

I tried twice with no results ;-(
Thanks for the help, hope there are some more suggestions!


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (15973)*

I have the exact same thing, no codes, and the ESP light is on


----------



## 15973 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Zuber Speed)*

Well, I 1st posted on 7/24. So hopefully with 2 of us we'll get some more answers!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (15973)*

ESP light can be triggered by many things. Most commonly is the MAF, or an ABS sensor. Other things could be haldex controller, longitudinal sensor, duosensor, abs controller. 
I would swap MAF's with a friend to see if thats the problem. 
Also, do you have the same size tires all around?


----------



## 15973 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Wouldn't that generate an error code? I am getting no error codes!
Thanks


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (15973)*

Yes it SHOULD generate a code, but think about it, anything that triggers the ESP light and makes it stay on SHOULD throw one, but it is not. This is odd.


----------



## orlandox133 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

I have a 2004 VW Jetta GLI and I cleaned the MAF sensor and my ESP light will not turn off now. I don't think it’s a coincidence that the ESP light came on when I took off and cleaned the MAF sensor. I may have a bad sensor considering my car has 127K miles on it. And VW loves to make faulty sensors, this would be like 10th sensor I’ve replaced on my car. Thanks VW!


----------



## ReflexGR6 (Jan 14, 2006)

FYI the MAF's that commonly failed on the 2.8l VR6 and 1.8t are different than the Those used on the 3.2l VR6 in the R32. most shops and dealers will agree that R32 MAF failures are RARE in comparison to the others.


----------



## 15973 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (ReflexGR6)*

Another interesting oddity, there is no power going to the rear wheels! Discovered that last weekend in our first snowfall.
And yes, all of the tires and wheels are identical, types, brands, and sizes.
Thx!


----------



## jeffgBMPr32 (May 6, 2004)

this is happening to me also. light on. no rwd. only front. dealership tuesday.. can't deal with this crap lol.


----------



## 15973 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (jeffgBMPr32)*

Please let me know the outcome? 
Thank you!


----------



## jeffgBMPr32 (May 6, 2004)

ok so on my car. the haldex to main harness 8 pin plug was corroded and one of the pins was snapped off inside which made the drive train have no communication to the system therefor resulting in the rwd of the awd not engaging.







so we hard lined or spliced the wires together one at a time to make a new harness kind of. its working and there are no codes. if i decide to switch to the bhhp haldex controller i have to install new clips or re wire it in.


----------



## 15973 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (jeffgBMPr32)*

Cool for you! Minimal $$$. Have to save pennies for deductible, but ours is still under extended warrantee! I'll let the dealer deal with it on our first vacation, as she drives every day to work. I'm sure it's something simple like yours was, as there are still no error codes. 
Thanks for the reply!
15973


----------



## 15973 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (15973)*

Yo!
Well, we bit the bullet and dropped the R32 at local VW Dealer yesterday at 7AM. The service tech called my wife around noon and told her the Haldex unit was cooked and there were 3 wires in the harness going to it that were visibly burned! And it would be around $2000.00 to fix (I had told them to call one of us b/4 performing ANY repairs)!
So my wife asked the tech if he had checked w/warranty company for coverage on the extended policy your dealership sold us when we purchased the auto. "Oh, I'm a n00b, so I will call you back."
My wife waited an hour, no call, so called them, and we only owe a $50.00 deductible. 
Next time I will read the manual several times before I do something they warned you not to do. Which I have done for 40 years on any car with a manual trany that had a low or dead battery. Including several all wheel drives ....... Push start it!
That $1500.00 extended warranty just paid for itself..........
15973
Please leave this thread open for a bit to warn our other fellow R32 owners of this!










_Modified by 15973 at 8:45 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## Evertechy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: (15973)*

now i have a similar issue....but mine has a twist my abs light is also on....


----------



## EMANNvr6 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (Evertechy)*

mine just came on yesterday..awd is still working 
what could have set this off?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (EMANNvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EMANNvr6* »_mine just came on yesterday..awd is still working 
what could have set this off?

Scan the car, thats always the first step.


----------



## EMANNvr6 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

will do. thnks


----------



## RABBIT STEW (Jun 4, 2004)

*Same sh****

Ok so the other day I put my super rs wheels on that I have ran for 2 summers now and all of a sudden the epc went nuts! Since then it hasn't done it... Now a 2 weeks 3 weeks later the epc light is on and won't engage at all.... Keep in mind my car sees no winter or salt! I was told by my Vw mechanic buddy that one of the speed sensors is shotty! I don't know after reading this thread.... I hope it's not the pins or the haulidex or any other 2k worth of repairs? Dies thus sound right? Oh forgot to mention when it went nuts it woudnt stop engaging on a load... On or off.... It was nuts that's for sure... But like I said hasn't done it since... My buddy said that's probably when the sensor went bad! 

Somebody help me feel safe and cozy!


----------



## R32Travis (Sep 24, 2013)

*Car troubles*

Okay so I have a 2004 VW r32 and as you know they do not like cold weather. The other day I was in my car and I cranked it and let it sit a bit before I took off, to let it warm up. I got in my car today and it will not crank. The battery is not dead, the car acts like its going to crank but WILL NOT fire. Can you please help me with the issue?


----------



## R32Travis (Sep 24, 2013)

*Car Troubles*

Okay so I have a 2004 VW r32 and as you know they do not like cold weather. The other day I was in my car and I cranked it and let it sit a bit before I took off, to let it warm up. The car died, which NEVER happens. I got in my car today and it will not crank. The battery is not dead, the car acts like its going to crank but WILL NOT fire. Can you please help me with the issue?


----------



## Peter210 (Sep 30, 2018)

This happened to my mk4 r32,I left my car on stands for one weak, after I put it down and start they car esc light when on ,alot of people say computer have to calibrated because my car was on stands in back and was in air and front wheels on ground, will wait and see


----------

